# Palm Beach Shores Layout



## kter (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone have a room map of Palm Beach Shores on Singer Island?  Thanks!


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is the resort map. I have never seen a posted Room layout however.




kter said:


> Does anyone have a room map of Palm Beach Shores on Singer Island?  Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Oct 22, 2007)

Wrong resort. That map is for Ocean Pointe. The OP is asking about Palm Beach Shores.

I'm guessing that you won't find much, considering that PBS is a single "U" shaped building.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 22, 2007)

Dave M said:


> ....considering that PBS is a single "U" shaped building.



with a  great Tiki Bar

GEORGE


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 22, 2007)

YIKES!!
Ocean Pointe is in Palm Beach Shores on Singer Island, but it is definitely not Palm Beach Shores on Singer Island. That one is a few blocks north next to the public park.  

Thanks Dave.





Dave M said:


> Wrong resort. That map is for Ocean Pointe. The OP is asking about Palm Beach Shores.
> 
> I'm guessing that you won't find much, considering that PBS is a single "U" shaped building.


----------



## KenK (Oct 22, 2007)

There used to be a link on this site....I can't find it, might be missing it:

http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/Resort.aspx?resort=1


----------

